# Mercedes what the ****!



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok, just got to get this off my chest.
I'm currently using my mums garage queen untill my new car arrives, here she is 

























It's 7 years old, and done 11k miles. Never driven in the rain or at night, purely a weekend sunny weather toy.

So (an here goes). Monday on my way into work in the morning get a bling from the dash saying passenger dipped beam fault. I get to work sure enough dipped beam passenger side not working. Have a quick look online to find out, it can't be changed with out the removal of the wheel and inner wheel arch liner. So I may a call to dealership (on my mums behalf), earliest they can get it in was 3pm on Tuesday. So I took it in and after an hour, I was given the good news, yup it's a xenon bulb not a h7 (£10.80)as quoted it's now £128+vat!. They eventually got around to fitting it and.....still not working! so was told to bring it for 7.30am this morning and leave it with them. They didn't have any cars available so they offered to get me a taxi back to work, and then arranged for one to collect me at 3.15pm. So I'm waiting outside from 3pm, 3 calls and 50 mins later my taxi arrives!! The dealership said apparently the taxi company forgot, but the driver said there wasn't any pick up arranged until he literally just got a call 10 mins before he arrived! So already in a bad mood I walk into the dealership and get totally ignored by reception, even though I stood right in front of her, I then spotted the women who was dealing with me in the morning but before I said a single word she said she was dealing with someone and walked away. So after I've walked around viewing the cars, been stared at by all the suits walking about, (none of which would come anywhere near me) I grab a drink and a packet of free biscuits and wait. 30 mins later I eventually get seen to, expecting to get the keys and pay the bill but no, they've had the car all day but need it again as investigation has found they "think it's either the headlight unit or the control unit at fault!" There is only 1 unit of each available in the uk and there unsure how long it will take to get them. And just to put the icing on the cake genuine headlight units are way over £1000 each and that's without the control unit so god knows how much a full days diagnostics is going to be on top! I did say to the service manager, it's a first when the tyres outlast the electrics on a car! Yes the car is still as it was from the factory 7 years ago, same tyres, breaks etc. But a £1000 headlight unit fails!

Rant over.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Just remember its not Mercedes you are talking to when in a showroom, just someone who owns a Franchise.

Complain to Mercedes HO and ask about a discount for the lamp unit, explaining how little use its had.

If the car has Full Merc History you might get a favourable outcome.

Dealerships like Merc and Audi, VW have no interest in walk in customers anymore, they are selling that many cars (business. Lease etc without customer contact) the look after customer concept has gone.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

That's a nightmare.
Gone are the days when it's a simple pop the hood and change a bulb for a few quid in 5 minutes!
I'm dreading my headlight bulbs going as it's either bumper off or lose knuckles going in from behind the wheel arch liner.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

robertdon777 said:


> Just remember its not Mercedes you are talking to when in a showroom, just someone who owns a Franchise.
> 
> Complain to Mercedes HO and ask about a discount for the lamp unit, explaining how little use its had.
> 
> ...


I've owned Mercedes cars almost all my adult life - the customer care concept never was there in the dealers, ever, in all that time. I move my cars to reliable independents as soon as possible.

My latest big purchase was a Porsche and the dealer service in the UK and in Italy has been perfect, even down to proper coffee and nicely valeted cars, after servicing.

Like Alfa, the world is populated with complete dicks in the MB main dealers on the whole, but keen and generally pleasant enthusiasts in the independent garages.

Peter


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Has the headlight failed or is it just the ballast ? If its the ballast how about something like ...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Factory-Fitted-OEM-Xenon-BALLAST-REPAIR-KIT-To-Fit-Mercedes-/292153976700


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

& you thought Rangerover Sports were expensive to run.

Andy


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> Has the headlight failed or is it just the ballast ? If its the ballast how about something like ...
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Factory-Fitted-OEM-Xenon-BALLAST-REPAIR-KIT-To-Fit-Mercedes-/292153976700


I asked it if was a ballast, they said it doesn't have them as the xenons have individual ignitors which are commanded by the control unit, which also controls the levelling and cornering lights.

That's there words not mine.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

shy-talk said:


> & you thought Rangerover Sports were expensive to run.
> 
> Andy


It's better on fuel than my old tdv6..lol. And this is a 5.5v8.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

robertdon777 said:


> Just remember its not Mercedes you are talking to when in a showroom, just someone who owns a Franchise.
> 
> Complain to Mercedes HO and ask about a discount for the lamp unit, explaining how little use its had.
> 
> ...


Yep 100% full dealer history serviced every year without fail including fluids etc when it says there needed, one year it only covered 600 miles between servicing..lol


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Stupid question but why haven't they just switched the ballast and control module between sides. Surely that would make it so much easier to diagnose the faulty part

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

J306TD said:


> Stupid question but why haven't they just switched the ballast and control module between sides. Surely that would make it so much easier to diagnose the faulty part
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I asked that, but to get access to them they need to remove the front bumper and radiator, and they said they wouldn't do that untill they have the replacements in there possession. On the plus side they told me the parts are returnable so if the find it's one and not the other then we need only pay for the part they use


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

You’ll probably find some helpful folks over on mbclub forum; who at least might be able to give you some alternatives when the diagnosis is completed.



I’d also contact MB customer services, you never know what they might offer.


Does the dealer offer reduced labour rates for cars over 6years old?


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

DLGWRX02 said:


> I asked that, but to get access to them they need to remove the front bumper and radiator, and they said they wouldn't do that untill they have the replacements in there possession. On the plus side they told me the parts are returnable so if the find it's one and not the other then we need only pay for the part they use


That's ok then. I thought on genuine fit xenons the ballast is in the back of the light unit.

Also I'm sure ballast, ignitor and control module are the same thing

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

J306TD said:


> That's ok then. I thought on genuine fit xenons the ballast is in the back of the light unit.
> 
> Also I'm sure ballast, ignitor and control module are the same thing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Lol could well be, they were coming out with all sorts of jargon, but I was so annoyed half of it went in the other half sailed straight over my head. They said something about sam's! But ide switched off by then.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

You're not alone, and you have my sympathy.
On my 5 series, a replacement new headlight unit would cost c. £1000 - and that's on a14-year-old car. 

I had a dash warning for the Active Steering and the Dealers wanted to replace the control unit [which is also the control module for the alarm and Dynamic Drive suspension] at a part cost of £1100 + labour.

I declined and after searching online found a reset procedure which I followed and everything's been perfect since. Four figure's seem to be their default quote, irrespective of marque or franchise.

Not that that helps your situation, but demonstrate's how we're at the mercy of Dealers, due to the complexity of their product [and, often, incompetence at the 'sharp end'].

Hopefully you'll get some sense from Mercedes - you might want to bookmark this site in case you need to escalate you case to the very top 

https://www.ceoemail.com/

I, and others to whom I've sent the link, have proved that a reasoned, polite email to the CEO brings *fast* results.

Good luck.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Potentially you may be able to buy the ballast separately but it would appear the units come pretty much as an entire unit

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/122860873852


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

A lot of good independent garages in Norfolk, many Mercedes orinetated


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

packard said:


> A lot of good independent garages in Norfolk, many Mercedes orinetated


Maybe, but after a previous experience with a Mercedes "specialist" in Dereham costing her £10,000 for a new engine in her old ml350. It's main dealers and genuine parts only for her from then on.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

percymon said:


> Potentially you may be able to buy the ballast separately but it would appear the units come pretty much as an entire unit
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/122860873852


Yes I've actually book marked a few units on eBay just in case, but she's adamant Mercedes parts only.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Ok, just got to get this off my chest.
> I'm currently using my mums garage queen untill my new car arrives, here she is
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh, that's not good - hope you get it sorted out.

Sorry to add, but this is basically that same poor customer service my wife has received at Mercedes when her has been in for a service and also a recall. Shocking customer service, didn't want to know - she got a follow up email asking how her experience was and how she'd rate the dealership - well completed honestly and added the comment that she did not feel valued at all, was ignored and generally made to feel as though they were doing her a favour ! Needless to say, never got a follow up.

Does seem it isn't just a local thing, very poor.

By contrast, my local BM dealership can't do enough to make you feel welcome and they're there for you...


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Perhaps, in hindsight, should have taken the Mini from your mum


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Peugeot 207 cc sidelight not working, MOT fail. Quoted £450 for new body control unit + coding in and fitting, wrong side of £800 with VAT! Local garage took a feed from the instrument panel and we subsequently sold the car. It's not just prestige cars!


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Is it just me or are there a great number of "negative" posts/comments/threads/media articles etc. about the customer "care" provided by Mercedes?

By contrast Lexus seem to be on top of their game.

I'll be interested to see how they grow or shrink over the coming months and years?

Andy.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't think any volume premium manufacturer is any different - not much love for any BMW branch in the East Midlands on several forums for instance.

Mercedes dealer servicing has always been expensive, but as their volume has increased they've lost the personal touch - same with BMW. With so many company cars to look after, with owners who largely aren't paying the bills or interested in the servicing, they don't have to be any more.

If you drive a Ford or a Nissan you're probably not expecting much, although smaller Nissan dealers still have a bit of local customer service about them.


I can't say i like any dealer, but when i needed a new water pump for the Boxster the OPC were the cheapest place , and the parts guy had no problems taking me behind the scenes to his little workshop office are - genuinely nice, old school (and there's the difference i suspect) guy who looked after me and gave me a little bit of discount and a couple of freebies to boot.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

AndyN01 said:


> Is it just me or are there a great number of "negative" posts/comments/threads/media articles etc. about the customer "care" provided by Mercedes?
> 
> By contrast Lexus seem to be on top of their game.
> 
> ...


Thats the odd thing.

UK sales and western Europe Merc have expanded in the last Decade and regained its crown from BMW for number of sales... Lexus have just sat still and aren't even a blip on the Germans landscape in terms of Euro sales. They do a bit better in the US.

Europe is in Love with German cars, no matter what the level of customer experience.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

percymon said:


> I can't say i like any dealer, but when i needed a new water pump for the Boxster the OPC were the cheapest place , and the parts guy had no problems taking me behind the scenes to his little workshop office are - genuinely nice, old school (and there's the difference i suspect) guy who looked after me and gave me a little bit of discount and a couple of freebies to boot.


^ This.

At the very least, I'm treated with attentiveness and respect by the OPCs I've dealt with both in the UK and in Europe.

At best, there has been out of hours follow up and unasked-for favours, like a 30 mile detour to save me a taxi fare.

They care and it shows but, then, it also costs :doublesho:lol:!

Peter


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I’m going to be positive, I have owned a Mercedes for the last 7 years and I have always been treated very well and looked after. 


Gonz.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

great gonzo said:


> I'm going to be positive, I have owned a Mercedes for the last 7 years and I have always been treated very well and looked after.
> 
> Gonz.


I've owned one for six years and been very happy with Mercedes service too.

In fact, basically the OP got free drink and biccies, a taxi to and from his work whilst they try to find the fault with the car?


----------



## AMD (Dec 30, 2012)

I wouldnt buy another Mercedes, service is disgraceful and the cars took a part price downturn in the mid 2000's. We had a 2003 E320 CDI, the springs were made out of plastic, apparently cold forged to save money.

After woeful service from the stealer in Southend, we started going to Alex Crow in Stowmarket. We had a central locking issue and Mercedes said £300, a whole new lock mechanism required. Alex fixed it for less than £80, just needed a new spring.

http://alexcrowltd.co.uk/

I drive a BMW now, and Sytner Harold Wood service has been excellent, I get treated like a customer, and they dont ever wash my car


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I hated the experience I had with Merc last time I had to have something done. They just made everything a farce. At the mileage the car was at - 74k, I expected something to go wrong at some point, and it did.

It was a relatively simple problem - intercooler pipes blocked. Easy fix and they just ruined the whole experience. Couldn't fix it in one go either. 

I dread even walking into Merc dealers. I think Ill stick to Lexus


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

percymon said:


> I can't say i like any dealer, but when i needed a new water pump for the Boxster the OPC were the cheapest place , and the parts guy had no problems taking me behind the scenes to his little workshop office are - genuinely nice, old school (and there's the difference i suspect) guy who looked after me and gave me a little bit of discount and a couple of freebies to boot.


Sounds like Kevin @ OPC Nottingham. He's a great bloke.
Went in with my son and he gave him a HUGE poster to put on his bedroom wall.

Sorry to hear the OP's grief at Merc.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Just a little update, car has now been with the dealership 5 days in total (there currently) and they STILL can’t find out why the headlight is not working. New control unit tried, wiring checked, headlight changed and nothing. The a180d sport I’ve currently got as a courtesy car is quite nice though. Nippy for a 1.5 diesel.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've never been too happy with BMW and my Mercedes experience was an utter disaster. 

I can't actually think of one main dealer I would recommend.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Think it all depends which Mercedes dealership you deal with. Some are good, some not so good.

The one we use are pretty good, but they do need a swift kick up the backside every now and again and reminded just how much money we spend with them!.

Mind you, this is the same dealership that told me that Xenon headlight bulbs never blow. Errr, yes they do, take a look outside!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok finally picked up the car today. Not impressed with how I found it in the car park. When I took it in I gave it a thorough clean just so they wouldn't have to. However you would think after having the car for 9 days in total they would have given a little bit of attention to delivery the car back in the same state it arrived.









































And to top it off Mercedes wouldn't help with any of the cost despite the issue was found to be water ingress into the headlight ecu, resulting in shorting out and frying itself.

Final cost









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Ouch, glad you got the car back sorted out - now enjoy it whilst you've got it


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Go to another MB dealer or Indy.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

How about this as an idea?

"...Mercedes wouldn’t help with any of the cost despite the issue was found to be water ingress into the headlight ecu, resulting in shorting out and frying itself....."

Take them (jointly: whichever dealership originally sold the car and whoever sold the car to you) to small claims court as component not fit for purpose because (a) it's a non service item and (b) it shouldn't leak after 11K miles when "...never driven in the rain or at night, purely a weekend sunny weather toy...." so it is not of merchantable quality.

Might be worth a try and the response may be interesting anyway 

Just a thought.

Andy.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

They don't get called stealers for nothing pal.

And to be fair we've all got our cars sparkling only to have the equivalent of a cow flying overhead and dumping a load of crap on it within 30 minutes. I'm sure I'm not alone there!


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear mate! I have had similar experiences with the two Merc's we own.
I can say with confidence, it's going to be the last! 
Service (and reliability) is equally horrible in Luxembourg and Belgium ..
I really don't get it, they're premium brands and charge you a lot for their cars, they make you come in once a year for an inspection and then don't own up to what they claim warranty-wise.. but it's not like the other manufacturers are any different. Models roll out so quickly, with so much tech on board..there's things bound to go wrong


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

AndyN01 said:


> How about this as an idea?
> 
> "...Mercedes wouldn't help with any of the cost despite the issue was found to be water ingress into the headlight ecu, resulting in shorting out and frying itself....."
> 
> ...


That's a very good point, and this was the original supplying dealer of the car. Where it is serviced every year without fail no matter if its done 100 miles or 1000 since its last.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Well its a 7 year old car, and despite the low miles, MB have no idea how much wet use, pressure washes or engine bay steam cleans the car has received - if it was a common fault then you might expect some recompense/assistance from MB. So as disappointing as their lack of help might be , i wouldn't have expected anything else tbh - it's not Lexus 

I'd write a polite letter to MBUK customer services manager, you never know they might make a small refund or at least send you some vouchers or merchandise.

you are paying premium labour rates for diagnosis, and repair, so even at 2 hours labour (which is possibly more if they've had to remove the bumper and other items to access) that's ca £250 of the bill, unit price of genuine headlight almost £300, and then the VAT.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

"....I'd write a polite letter to MBUK customer services manager, you never know they might make a small refund or at least send you some vouchers or merchandise....."

If you DO decide to contact MB, here's the contact details [scroll down] for the CEO. Can't beat going to the very top. As said ^^ , polite/softly approach works best in such circumstances. :thumb:

https://www.ceoemail.com/index-search.php


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

great gonzo said:


> I'm going to be positive, I have owned a Mercedes for the last 7 years and I have always been treated very well and looked after.
> 
> Gonz.


Me too, they always go above and beyond. Might help that I am cheeky and ask for a particular model courtesy car and if I can keep it a day or two, free and its always no problem


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Sounds similar to the experience with my brand new C320 back in ‘03. Shifter mech came out of the console my first morning and dealership instantly wanted nothing to do with it or me. Days and days without a loaner or my new car for warranty work that rarely fixed the issue. Dropped the thing after 8 months and a huge loss but the issues made it down right dangerous.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't care how nice the car is, I just will not deal with or spend my hard earned on a product with no support. I am at a total loss to understand why you guys ever spend your money with these companies if I am honest. Yes, I know an AMG Merc must be great to drive but having issues like these and no manufacturer or dealer support would make me spiteful.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

ollienoclue said:


> I don't care how nice the car is, I just will not deal with or spend my hard earned on a product with no support. I am at a total loss to understand why you guys ever spend your money with these companies if I am honest. Yes, I know an AMG Merc must be great to drive but having issues like these and no manufacturer or dealer support would make me spiteful.


You don't always know what the after sales / service is going to be like. You can read positive / negative etc, but your not always sure how accurate they are.

There's nothing to be beat a personal recommendation about a garage, how they've dealt with service / support etc or not as the case can be.

I've also found if looking at a replacement car, visit the showroom / service area and see how other people are being dealt with, do they look happy etc etc - can help quite a lot...


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

Cars costing £50k+ new can be expensive to repair for a reason. That is why you can usually pick them up for peanuts no matter how well they have been looked after or how little use they have had.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

i hate when my car is abused in the garage...

mine had a grands worth of work done, brake caliper seized lockign on and a new fuel tank pipe.

The car was full of oily hand marks, steering wheel covered in grease, door cards soiled, roof lining, even carpet had oily marks on it from their shoes

I cleaned it all up but why not use a cheap cover or disposable cling film and paper, costs nothing compared to what i paid - i dropped it off flawless


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

p.s. 
Find a specialist garage, they will have more appreciation for the problems.. the stealerships just sell cars and fix them out of need, not love.

I do recall the AA guy telling me the A-class was rubbish as an alternator change was an engine out job as theyd buried it in the base of the firewall. Other mercs ive NEARLY bought have had ridiculous faults, like rust.. .what car rusts these days?! If it's in the arches, its rotted inside out they told me and it was a scrap job.

Then again, I was being recovered at the time... being a muppet driving an Alfa Romeo over 30k a year :/


----------

